# Pogobat Method Average of 5 Contest.



## tkcube1 (Dec 23, 2009)

If you learned from pogobat (Dan Brown, and yes I know I spelled pogobat wrong in the title) post your 5 times from these scrambles using his method in the same steps but in your own way I guess. I found it pretty inconsistent. It was kinda fun to do. If you want post a video of it go ahead I think I am going to. Its kinda a coincidence that after I made this thread the next day he posted a video of his newest tutorial on it and I was the first to post it here haha.

EDIT: Ok I should've made this more clear. Do whatever you do to get one side. Then do the algorithm to insert the edges. Once you have your f2l done you make the orientate then permutate the cross. Once you have done that you use the niklas to switch around the corners. Then you do the R D R' D' or however you do it. Just don't coll for that last step or something.


The Scrambles (Off qqTimer):


1. R' F2 L F' B U2 F' L' B F U' L' U2 R U2 B R' U' R' F2 L2 U2 R' F B
2. R2 U B2 L2 R' U2 D' F2 D2 B U' D2 L2 F' D R2 U' R D2 R U2 D2 L B F
3. D2 B U2 D B U B' R2 D U' F2 L2 R' D L2 U D B L2 U F' R D' B F
4. F B L' R U D R2 D' R D U' F' D R D R2 D U' B' D' U2 L F R2 B
5. L2 U B' R' U2 L D F L' U R D2 R2 F' U' B L' F D' F' D B2 L2 U F2 

My Times:
Average of 5: 38.15
1. (29.53) 
2. (47.19) 
3. 36.34 
4. 36.50 
5. 41.61 

Im bad at this method....



BTW If this is a kinda thread that people don't want to see tell me cause I have other fun challenges in mind that I might post. Or if I'm not allowed to post something like this or something.
This is in the weekly forum competitions so I'm kinda guessing I'm not allowed to do this but I'm not sure. Sorry if I violated rules.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 23, 2009)

Pogobat, not Pogobot.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 23, 2009)

may we use z' U' R' U R instead of R' D' R D?


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 23, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> may we use z' U' R' U R instead of R' D' R D?



Yes.



Musli4brekkies said:


> Pogobat, not Pogobot.



Oh wow I didn't realize that mistake, and I don't know how to change the thread name.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 23, 2009)

Edit your first post.


----------



## ianini (Dec 23, 2009)

37.19
41.41
46.27
31.68
1:36.84(don't ask) =
41.62


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 23, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Edit your first post.



I just did but I don't think I can change the title.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm going to post the times using my beginners method which is LBL and 4LLL. For LL I do EO, EP, CP, CO which is the standard beginners method, and what I think dan brown taught.

17.84
27.40
23.52
18.94
19.56
= 20.67


----------



## Muesli (Dec 23, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> I'm going to post the times using my beginners method which is LBL and 4LLL. For LL I do EO, EP, CP, EO which is the standard beginners method, and what I think dan brown taught.
> 
> 17.84
> 27.40
> ...


EO EP CO CP actually.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 23, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> I'm going to post the times using my beginners method which is LBL and 4LLL. For LL I do EO, EP, CP, *EO *which is the standard beginners method, and what I think dan brown taught.


*CO


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 23, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to post the times using my beginners method which is LBL and 4LLL. For LL I do EO, EP, CP, EO which is the standard beginners method, and what I think dan brown taught.
> ...



you sure of that? why would anyone need to use R'D'RD then?


----------



## Muesli (Dec 23, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...


Nevermind. I was wrong. CO last. :fp

I always mix up orientation and permutation.


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 24, 2009)

I wish I knew what any of you guys were talking about haha.


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 24, 2009)

Can we do cross on bottom?


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 24, 2009)

richardzhang said:


> Can we do cross on bottom?



Yes you just have to do the same steps as he does. It doesn't matter how you do them I guess.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Dec 24, 2009)

Are you allowed to do D' R' D R when the corner needs to rotate cw?


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 24, 2009)

(59.86), 53.81, (43.93), 54.91, 45.58= 51.43

it's difficult without shortcuts 

I used:
-green cross
-nub cross method (and on U)
-first layer corners using only z' U' R' U R
-normal second layer
-only FRUR'U'F' for EO
-only sune/antisune for EP
-only niklas for CP
-only z' U' R' U R for CO


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 24, 2009)

35.75, 38.40, 37.33, 36.56, 45.00=37.43


----------



## Logan (Dec 24, 2009)

1:	00:34.04
2:	00:32.73
3:	00:34.87
4:	00:36.80
5:	00:34.84


Avg: 00:34.58


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 24, 2009)

Ok I should've made this more clear. Do whatever you do to get one side. Then do the algorithm to insert the edges. Once you have your f2l done you make the orientate then permutate the cross. Once you have done that you use the niklas to switch around the corners. Then you do the R D R' D' or however you do it. Just don't coll for that last step or something.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 24, 2009)

23.48, (27.89), 26.79, (19.14), 24.03= 24.77


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 24, 2009)

Wow everyone is beating my times.:fp


----------



## ZamHalen (Dec 24, 2009)

You might want to be specific and say LBL with last layer 
steps being :
orient edges/make cross 
permute edges/line up cross 
orient corners/get corners in right spot not solved
solve corners
if you aren't specific you might get some one like this


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 24, 2009)

tkcube1 said:


> (Dan Brown, and yes I know I spelled pogobat wrong in the title)



FTFY

Chris


----------



## ZamHalen (Dec 24, 2009)

BTW I'd try this but I can't find my cube anywhere.


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 24, 2009)

ZamHalen said:


> You might want to be specific and say LBL with last layer
> steps being :
> orient edges/make cross
> permute edges/line up cross
> ...



Yes i did say this in a recent post but I am going to edit the first post now. Thanks.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 24, 2009)

I was gonna make a thread like this!
But I would have been more restrictive with how to solve; it would be more similar to how Dan teaches it exactly.

I'll do this later and posts results.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 24, 2009)

I didn't learn from Dan Brown, but I can't resist a contest, so I had to try. I don't really know Niklas very well, so I always had to stop and think about it to do it. 

(I did it the same way as Sarah, except I did cross on the bottom and on white and normally.)

(2:16.04), 1:06.42, (47.94), 52.14, 1:04.73 = *1:01.10*


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 24, 2009)

5/5 - 41.92, 46.44, (59.21), 32.33, (29.60) = 41.90 

3/5 = 40.23

Ouch. The 29.60 was quite nice. Also, R' D' R D makes me cry.

edit: 21.42  I want sub 20.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 24, 2009)

27.87, 31.37, (21.73), 31.10, (31.91) = 30.12
The 21 was corner skip once i'd finished orienting edges 
31.10 after corner alg (Corner cycle idk which one it is lolimanub) edges were done just like 1 pll


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 24, 2009)

18.42!
That's all I wanted. 
CO skip, EO skip and I only had to R' D' R D two corners


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 24, 2009)

Haha lucky solve


----------



## spunkymp4 (Dec 24, 2009)

01:13.46
01:17.60
01:21.06
01:24.59
01:06.89
Average 01:16.72

I used a storebought, green cross, and R' D' R D for first layer corners and last layer corners. I fumbled a bit in the first three solves because I started to F2L but realized I was required to place the corners only, which cost me some precious seconds.


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 24, 2009)

What are your normal times spunky?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 24, 2009)

avg5: 38.45 (σ = 2.39)
28.30, 35.39, 41.22, 49.56, 38.73 

lol.


----------



## hiero66 (Dec 24, 2009)

I used Dan Brown method for quite a while. I averaged about 1:05 and my fastest was :55. I normally get around 40-45 seconds now.

I agree with IamWEB, I would have made it more restrictive. Dan Brown does teach shortcuts in another video on getting the corners up instead of just R'D'RD. Can that be used or do you have to stick with the original video?


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 24, 2009)

You dont have to stick to the video.


----------



## EmCube (Dec 24, 2009)

52.81, 47.72, 44.10, 44.62, 42.15
Av: 46.28

My fastest with this method is 34.05 and surprisingly R' D' R D is by far my quickest algorithm.

Happy Christmas Eve


----------



## spunkymp4 (Dec 24, 2009)

tkcube1 said:


> What are your normal times spunky?



30-35 using F2L, 2 look OLL and almost full PLL (N perms).


----------



## adimare (Dec 24, 2009)

58.91
57.10
49.87
44.68
42.32
Av: 50.576

After inserting the first layer's corners in the first two solves I just stared at the top layer like an idiot for about 7 seconds trying to figure out why the EO seemed impossible before realizing I still had to insert the damn edges in the second layer.


----------



## ZamHalen (Dec 24, 2009)

50.64
1:15.14
52.05
47.97
45.25
I had trouble remembering how to get the cross on top for this method.I had to do the third solve 3 times because i kept on doing f2lthe way i do normally.


----------



## RubiksKid (Dec 24, 2009)

1st: 24.97
2nd:31.09
3rd: 27.88
4th: 26.01
5th: 29.46


----------



## Anthony (Dec 24, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> 18.42!
> That's all I wanted.
> CO skip, EO skip and I only had to R' D' R D two corners



You sure that's what happened?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 24, 2009)

Uhm
Statistics for 12-24-2009 14:28:02

Average: 27.16
Standard Deviation: 4.02
Best Time: 19.96
Worst Time: 34.80
Individual Times:
1. 28.07
2. (19.96)
3. 31.56	
4. (34.80)
5. 21.84


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 24, 2009)

Anthony said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > 18.42!
> ...



Yeah. Well not exactly. Lol. I haven't used DB method for months. 
It went something like this:
Make cross, two correct corners already in their place. Insert two corners. This took about 6 seconds. Insert edges - 4 seconds. Cross edges already correctly oriented and permuted along with a corner which is in its right place. I orient(permute?) The rest of the corners with U R U' L' U R' U' L x 2 (about 4 seconds - I hate this algorithm) which placed two corners permuted and then I did R' D' R D U2 R' D' R' D and AUF = approx 4.5 seconds. (I hate R' D' R D.)

I broke it down as best as I could, it might not be completely correct as this was a few hours ago but that's how I remember it.


----------



## Rook (Dec 24, 2009)

1)1:02.00
2)1:01.36
3)0:43.11 (Easy solve, got 26.06 when I tried it with Fridrich)
4)0:44.70 (Realized how to look-ahead during 2nd layer  )
5)0:53.85

Is it considered cheating if if I used z2 R U R' U' instead of R' D' R D? I also forgot how to permute the edges so I just used PLL :fp

~Rook


----------



## Neo63 (Dec 25, 2009)

5:	00:36.10	x
4:	00:20.87	x (CO skip)
3:	00:31.38	x
2:	00:29.95	x
1:	00:32.25	x

avg of 5: 30.11

I failed at all of them...Haven''t done it in so long. And I got OLL skip on one of them...it was so painful not being able to use A perm


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 25, 2009)

Rook said:


> 1)1:02.00
> 2)1:01.36
> 3)0:43.11 (Easy solve, got 26.06 when I tried it with Fridrich)
> 4)0:44.70 (Realized how to look-ahead during 2nd layer  )
> ...



hold two permuted (adjacent) edges one in right, one in back, and apply Sune + U to permute.


----------



## Lumej (Dec 31, 2009)

33.59, 39.75, 46.55, (49.28), (32.08) = 39.96
For me the most confusing thing when doing this method is when I finished the cross on top, to do EPLL an not something else. For example if there's a sune, I really have to force myself NOT to do it. It's even worse when I skip CO after the cross, NOT to do whatever PLL there is...


----------



## lilkdub503 (Dec 31, 2009)

1:21.52, 1:35.30, 1:21.09, 1:13.21, 1:09.47
I'm slower now than way back when before Fridrich F2L. I used to get :50-1:00 before I switched.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a mini challenge, and it's like pogobat, but a bit of a twist.

- green cross
- corners with R' D' R D
- x2, insert edges with algs
- orient and permute cross
- use niklas to switch around
- R' D' R D to get corners

that's the standard, but now then...
- Use full wrist turns. 
- Get a brand new storebought (or a not-so-good cube) and solve.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 1, 2010)

Statistics for 01-01-2010 10:28:10

Average: 1:24.01
Standard Deviation: 6.26
Best Time: 55.54
Worst Time: 1:45.26
Individual Times:
1.	(1:45.26)	L2 R' D' B F' R D2 U B' R2 D R' D U2 L' D R D' U' L2 B F' L R B2
2.	1:32.86	U2 L D2 B2 R' F2 R D' F2 D' U R' B2 L2 F' L' D' B' L R2 F' R B F' D'
3.	(55.54)	U B2 F L2 R2 B' F' L2 U' L2 F D R2 F U' L' R U' F2 D2 B' F L' R2 B
4.	1:19.57	F D R' F' D' U' B2 D L2 U' F' D' U2 R' D L' R2 D2 U2 R U2 L2 R2 D U2
5.	1:19.59	U2 B' F2 R2 B' L' B' L2 R2 B2 F' L' U L2 F2 D2 U L D2 U R' F' L2 U' B


----------



## SebCube (Mar 26, 2010)

1:	00:34.69	
2:	00:59.16	
3:	00:49.32	
4:	00:49.40	
5:	00:50.72	
Avg. 5: 00:48.66 

lolwut.


----------



## Logan (Mar 27, 2010)

1)35.43
2)36.44
3)38.23
4)33.28
5)30.04
Avg. 5: 35.05

Not bad.

EDIT: wow... old thread
EDIT2: lol apparently I already posted.



Logan said:


> 1:	00:34.04
> 2:	00:32.73
> 3:	00:34.87
> 4:	00:36.80
> ...


----------



## TioMario (Mar 27, 2010)

- green cross on top
- corners with R' D' R D
- x2, insert edges with algs
- orient and permute cross
- use niklas to switch around
- R' D' R D to get corners
- full wrist turns. 

Average: 1:48.17

02:08.78
01:43.23
01:59.20
01:48.17
02:01.46

I used my Ghost Hand anyway


----------



## bluecloe45 (Mar 27, 2010)

1. 38
2 40
3 40
4.39
5 37


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 27, 2010)

MarkTimeMarky said:


>



Mods, this guy has done 6 posts, 5 of which are this picture. just sayin'


----------



## shelley (Mar 27, 2010)

chinesed00d said:


> Mods, this guy has done 6 posts, 5 of which are this picture. just sayin'



Just sayin' does nothing. We have a report button for a reason.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks, if you banned him.~~


----------

